
Show HN: Run/Schedule stand-alone scripts on a REST endpoint - dkeixm
http://serverlessly.io/
======
guessmyname
You might want to disable debug mode _(aka. show_exceptions setting)_ unless
you want people to have access to sensitive information like the one contained
in the _" firebase.rb"_ file or _" /root/nginx-unicorn-sinatra/app.rb"_.
Sending an invalid User-Agent as part of the HTTP requests _(like one with
Unicode characters)_ makes the web application fail and respond with a dump of
the global _SERVER variable with additional information provided by the
Sinatra framework:

    
    
        curl -H "User-Agent: Foo — Bar" "http://serverlessly.io/"

~~~
dkeixm
Yeah man!! added these lines in config file set :show_exceptions, false set
:raise_errors, false set :dump_errors, false.

Also, working on to enable HTTPS

------
dkeixm
A tiny serverless computing platform for ruby developers. You can Run/Schedule
single-purpose ruby scripts on a REST endpoint. I used Redis, Sinatra, Sidekiq
to develop the stack, Its running on unicorn & Nginx. Ruby version is
2.3.1p112. Let me know your views on it.

~~~
dozzie
I'm reading the description and reading it, and I still can't make heads or
tails of what does it do and when would I want to use it. Publishing text
files that happen to be code? Running a parametrized script on a request, RPC-
like? Running a script that was supplied in request, so people don't need to
find code injection attacks, but simply submit their code? Something
different?

~~~
dkeixm
What it do? --> Just upload your code to serverlessly.io. You receive a REST
endpoint. You can trigger your code via HTTP verbs. GET for immediate
response, POST for scheduling the code.

When You should use? --> If you developing one of these; Mobile apps, IOT,
REST endpoints for Webapps; You will consider solutions like serverlessly, AWS
lambda, Google CF over building own cloud infrastructure with ec2 or Google
CE. Also, there are projects that consider separating out Compute/Memory
intense tasks, Single-purpose stand-alone tasks from the stack to REST
endpoint.

What are use-cases for individual rubyist ? ---> Building web crawlers,
Program to send bulk emails or schedule emails, Processing text,
Converters(csv, pdf..etc), A cool REST endpoint that other can use.

To answer your question, first one is right i.e. Publishing text files that
happen to be code

~~~
dozzie
So it's just a pastebin. I fail to see how is it spefcifically suited for IoT
or mobile applications.

~~~
detaro
I think dkeixim misunderstood you with the last line. It seems to run code,
AND can host arbitrary files.

------
cs0
I'm a little concerned that I'd be signing up using cURL over HTTP and not
HTTPS. Any plans to go fully HTTPS?

~~~
dkeixm
Hey check this out, for immediate code push
[http://serverlessly.io/editor](http://serverlessly.io/editor)

------
Sarkie
it ded

~~~
dkeixm
Its up now, check

